# my nerite snail has been sitting on the heater for 2 weeks



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My nerite snail has been sitting on the heater for about 2 weeks. The heater is attached horizontally a few inches below the surface... I'm afraid to check it closer because I know they smell really disgusting when they're dead... but could it still be alive? I would think he would get cooked on the heater. They get pretty hot.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I've heard someone else say their snails 'sleep' on their heater, and that it won't burn them. Is your snail nocturnal and moving when you're not around? Otherwise, if he's been in the exact same spot for two weeks, you might want to check on him.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

If your nitrite snail has been in the same exact place for 2 weeks, it is probably dead. 

But if you are not sure, you can do the death test I thought up. 
1) wait until late evening since snails "sleep" during the day
2) Try to pick him up. If there is some resistance, he is actively sucking on the heater to stay in place and is alive. The test ends here.
3) If it was easy to pick up the snail off the heater, then he is probably dead. Flip him over and look at his pad. If it is moving he is alive and the death test ends here.
4) If he is not moving, place him pad down on an algae waffer and wait. If he eats the waffer, he's alive. If he doesn't eat the waffer, he is probably dead. But give it a minute. It took Shelldon about 30 minutes to pass the 4th test.

Unfortunately, if you need all 4 steps of the death test, your snail is probably dying. Shelldon passed away a week after I thought he was dead. I'm glad I didn't lay him to rest a week early, but it still sucks that he was probably sick for a while and I didn't notice. 

Oh, I just remember to mention that the other two nitrile snails I have are doing well and even grew a bit since I brought them. I'm not sure why Shelldon passed suddenly while the other two are healthy and thriving. : /


----------

